# Probleme MAIL / mot de passe



## AfondAfondAfond (6 Janvier 2005)

bonjour à tous,
Je viens de changer d'opérateur, je suis désormais sous Wanadoo et plus sur Free.
Je conserve mon adresse sur Free.
J'ai modifié l'adresse pop et smtp
tout semble fonctionner
J'envoie & recois les mails,
Seul probleme, impossible désormais de connecter mon compte ! j'ai un message me disant que "Le serveur POP "pop.wanadoo.fr" a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "MONNOMDUTILISATEUR"
Je note alors le bon mot de passe, et c'est rejeté.
Je vais alors directement sous Free.fr pour consulter mon courrier, et avec le meme identifiant et mot de passe, ça marche,...
Probleme de manip ou incompatibilité entre le FAI et l'adresse   ????
Merci d'avance pour votre aide,


----------



## Zyrol (6 Janvier 2005)

Quand tu dis que tu as modifié l'adresse pop et smtp, ça veut dire que l'as fait aussi pour ton compte free ?

Si c'est le cas, pour le compte free, tu ne dois changer que le serveur d'envoi (smtp)

Donc pour un FAI Wanadoo : 

Compte free : 
pop.free.fr
smtp.wanadoo.fr

Compte wanadoo : 
pop.wanadoo.fr
smtp.wanadoo.fr


----------



## puciole (9 Novembre 2008)

AfondAfondAfond a dit:


> Seul probleme, impossible désormais de connecter mon compte ! j'ai un message me disant que "Le serveur POP "pop.wanadoo.fr" a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur "MONNOMDUTILISATEUR"
> Je note alors le bon mot de passe, et c'est rejeté.
> Je vais alors directement sous Free.fr pour consulter mon courrier, et avec le meme identifiant et mot de passe, ça marche,...



:rose:j ai le meme soucis avec gmail alors que je n'ai rien reconfiguré du tout. Quelqu'un pourrait il m'indiquer une procedure a suivre du genre simpliste?
Ps: jai mac free pop
merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

bienvenue 
Admirable  remontée archeologique alors que tu as plein de sujets nettement plus récents
( apparus aussi apres la création de gmail)


parmi ceux ci dans la vastitude de ce sujet redondant, les 2 premiers dans la liste en bas
plus les dizaines d'autres

cette semaine ca m'est arrivé plusieurs fois sous gmail
c'est banal

et bien entendu le grand classique : eviter le reglage " releve toutes les minutes"

fermer rouvrir Mail


----------



## puciole (9 Novembre 2008)

mdr, merci pour la metaphore! en revanche, en regardant l'  autres discusion recente que tu m'indiques, je ne sais pas comment reparer un trousseau....


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

ben faut voir ca dans les fils sur lze trousseau ou dans l'aide du trousseau
( methodes variables selon les OS)

mais à 99% ton mac n'a aucun souci
il y a parfois un bug gmail si on vient juste de créer son compte gmail en ligne
en ce cas faut se déconnecter en ligne , se reconnecter en ligne et recocher POP ( ou imap)

comme tu ne dis quasi rien sur ton cas difficile d'aider


----------



## puciole (9 Novembre 2008)

Comme je l'ai dit plus tot, jai un message d'erreur "Le serveur POP &#8220;pop.mail.com&#8221; a refusé le mot de passe de l'utilisateur &#8220;name&#8221; J'ai cette adresse mail depuis 1 an
je donne le bon mais ca ne change rien evidemment. j'ai relancé l'application mail plusieurs fois et suis allée aussi sur mon mail dans parametres n me dit 
État :   Protocole POP activé pour tous les messages reçus depuis 14 juil.

Donc j'ai l'impression que l'erreur ne vient pas de gmail meme si je viens d'avoir la nouvelle version.
Donc je me dis que l'erreur vient du trousseau , je lai trouvé sur l'ordi mais je ne sais pas comment le réparer
merci


----------



## puciole (9 Novembre 2008)

ah oui, et jai la version 10.5.5 mac OS intel


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

remonte dans le message #7 et enleve  ton intitulé d'email !

via 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





et on re-rerepete

le trousseau ca se passe dans les fils trousseau ou via l'aide dans le trousseau)

et à 99,999% ton mac n'a rien

ca arrive tous les jours

tu peut aussi t'amuser à tester sur un autre compte utilisateur OSX ( session)

ou faire comme tout le monde
 attendre que les serveurs reviennent en forme


----------



## puciole (9 Novembre 2008)

ok je ne savais pas que "ca se reparait tout seul"


----------



## pascalformac (9 Novembre 2008)

non ce n'est pas ca 

il y a deux cas 
1- requetes trop rapide ( la releve toutes les minutes)
ou un souci de Mail ou fichier corrompu

ou 
2-et c'est la majorité des cas , mac propre
et pour X raisons  y a du mou  coté connexion  ou serveurs webmail

et ce fut le cas pour moi hier et avant hier avec un gmail et pas un autre

eventuellement tester sur ue autre session 

j'ai comme l'impression de re-repeter ce qui est déjà dans les autres fils , juste une très legere impression fugace


----------

